# Adding a Front End Loader (Tractor Crossbreeding)



## capstar (Dec 29, 2021)

I am buying a Long 900 which I am told is nearly identical to the Zetor 8011. It does not have a front end loader, but I have to have one at some point.

I have seen many times a loader on a different brand of tractor, but there seems to be some sort of 'voodoo' surrounding the issue since not even the 'all-knowing' internet has good answers. Or perhaps my search 'kung-fu' is lacking.

What is the criteria for loader fitment on a tractor? width? bolt pattern? hydraulic flow/pressure?

Could I just buy a Kubota, Mahindra, or Deere loader and bolt it on?

Really sorry for the noob question, but I cant find an actual 'list' of attachments for the Long 900 or the Zetor 8011 so I cant compare the OEM to find a substiture brand attachment.

Thanks


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.... 
Have you looked at Bush Hog, Westendorf or Koyker brands for mounts to fit your tractor? With the ability to fabricate may FEL's can be utilized as long as the frame width/lengths work. I cannot help with whether your tractor is compatible with a loader...but if there's a will...there's a way! B.


----------



## capstar (Dec 29, 2021)

I will take a look into those brands, thanks for the lead.

So, what im getting is its more art than science sort of thing? if the width is close enough to mount to the frame, and the strut between the arms will clear the nose of the tractor, then you have to figure out how to get it bolted on? Is that about right?

also can anyone tell me about front end hydraulice, do i do som sort of 'break out' from the rear hydraulic?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

capstar said:


> I will take a look into those brands, thanks for the lead.
> 
> So, what im getting is its more art than science sort of thing? if the width is close enough to mount to the frame, and the strut between the arms will clear the nose of the tractor, then you have to figure out how to get it bolted on? Is that about right?
> 
> also can anyone tell me about front end hydraulice, do i do som sort of 'break out' from the rear hydraulic?


Right on both counts.

They hydraulic portion is relatively simple compared to the structural.


----------



## capstar (Dec 29, 2021)

Hey thanks, I think I understand better what needs to be done. I wont have anymore info untils I have the tractor in hand, take some measurements etc.

If I have questions then that havent already been answered, I will continue this thread.

But if anyone else wishes to contribute anything would be mo0re than welcome


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Loader hydraulics can be fed from your tractor svc quick connects if you don't want to plumb it in, as long as the line pressure and hydraulic tank capacity is adequate to support the loader. As mentioned the loader mounting will be your biggest issue. B.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
I've mounted many frt end loaders. Having correct mounting bracket is a plus BUT with the aid of an acetylene cutting torch & a welder just about any loader can be mounted. I agree correct mounting brackets for tractor model makes mounting FEL much easier. One needs to keep HP rating of loader & tractor HP similar. Also type of hyd valve(open or closed-center) needs to be addressed so to match type of tractor hyd's..


----------



## capstar (Dec 29, 2021)

Have not decided if I will plumb it or usel quick connects. probably decide later. its unlikely I will remove the loader often its one of the primary purposes of the tractor, moving dirt and gravel.

Yeah Jim I have pretty much accepted the fact that I will be modding the mounting brackets etc.

I have an industrial welder, and not by namesake, this baby is used to erect high rises. Lincoln DC-400. The bad part is that I'm not that great of a welder LOL! I learned GAS wealding about 30yrs ago mainly for exhaust/repair work, and learned electric a little over the years. This spring I bought the big welder to learn on but havent had the time 

The short version is, I'm not real confident in my ability to make structural welds. I will probably cut and tack what I want, then take to a shop to finish full welds.

The tractor is a Long 900 (Zetor 8011/8045), and I found a new Case/IH 565 loader pretty inexpensive. I think it is appropriate for an 85HP.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd certainly go with the quick connect couplers for the hydraulic hoses. I think you'll be glad you did!


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Here is one place;
Loader Selector | Westendorf


----------

